# I couldn't help it... Ive done it again.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am happy for you but make sure that you don't get in over your head. One baby can be a nuisance, 2 can be a catastrophe LOL. I do have to say however, good on you for buying a preggo mare instead of breeding for another one. Now I am anxious to see the new girl and start the waiting game all over again.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, maybe I got on here just in time... she's sweating like crazy. Hang on. Im uploading pics now.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I am happy for you but make sure that you don't get in over your head. One baby can be a nuisance, 2 can be a catastrophe LOL. I do have to say however, good on you for buying a preggo mare instead of breeding for another one. Now I am anxious to see the new girl and start the waiting game all over again.


I know... I'm done after this one until these two are weaned. I have my hands full with just one, and I worry myself sick over her... I will need a straight jacket after this one. LOL.  I think Im a glutton for punishment:wink:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wheres the new girl?! Is she half as cute as Dusty? Any new pics of Evie. She has a pretty good following here!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You poor, poor, crazy woman *shaking my head* what is WRONG with you? :lol::lol: Now at least us thread stalkers have another mama to follow for a bit! (Unless she is having it already *lol*)


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I DO have new pics of Evie... and I am uploading them too  and a video with her ALL over me! Im still waiting for them to upload. 
Lady is not as colorful as Dusty, but she is cute! Right now though you wont be able to tell because she is all spread out and mad lookin... 

Indyhorse~ LOL... I think Ive lost my mind... Or maybe I felt "cheated" cause we all sat up for FOREVER waiting on Dusty, and the one night I went to bed... boom, just like everyone warned me... but... at least we have another one to wait on now. 

QUESTION. My pics are about to be uploaded... She is sorrel all over with a star, but she has these random little white dots all over her body, under her chin, on her legs, butt, tummy, neck... everywhere... since shes grade and I dont know her parentage... anyone know what this is from???


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

cant wait to see pics, and stalk this thread. hoping for a safe delivery


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

good grief... those pics are so big you could fingerprint me... LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Depending on what the white spots look like, she may have some appy in her lines somewhere or they could possibly be birdcatcher spots. Maybe even scars. It is hard to tell sometimes.

Here is an example of birdcatcher spots.









LOL, I guess we posted at the same time. I bet they are birdcatcher spots. When that first pic popped up my mind screamed "BRINDLE" but then I just realized that she is a hot, miserable girl LOL. She's pretty, I can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

sssmith said:


> QUESTION. My pics are about to be uploaded... She is sorrel all over with a star, but she has these random little white dots all over her body, under her chin, on her legs, butt, tummy, neck... everywhere... since shes grade and I dont know her parentage... anyone know what this is from???


Probably Birdcatcher's Spots. They're little white dots that appear all over the body and trace back to a TB stallion named Birdcatcher. Let me find a pic so we can compare...

EDIT: Posted at the same time as Smrobs! Going to find pictures anyway. 

This is a somwhat more extreme example:


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

AND... my baby Evie 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























Is she growin really fast... or is it just me? LOL


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry for the blurry pics. stinker wouldnt be still


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like birdcatcher spots to me now that I see the pics... well, we can always hope for color... Heck, never thought in a million years we'd get bald faced, stockinged little Evie, but we did  
Now that someone actually informed me of what the parentage on this one is... watch it be BS and I will have a mule baby this time.. LOL. I dont care. We will love it all the same


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Those markings are just unbelieveable. She looks like a kitten who has gotten into milk! You are so lucky! As far as lady...she is sooo cute. She looks like my very first horse...he was a gelding but probably just as fat as she is! I can't wait to see the new baby! Im gonna need to go to thread stalkers rehab if you keep picking up pregnant mares!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Those markings are just unbelieveable. She looks like a kitten who has gotten into milk! You are so lucky! As far as lady...she is sooo cute. She looks like my very first horse...he was a gelding but probably just as fat as she is! I can't wait to see the new baby! Im gonna need to go to thread stalkers rehab if you keep picking up pregnant mares!


*LOL* Im going to need to go to *grade horse* rehab if I dont stop! This will make 4 grade horses in my pasture! But in all honesty, I wouldnt trade Dusty or Evie for anything in the world... Lady is just a project (for now, Im sure she and baby will be my next permanent attachment)... but I love her too, and my kids and I can actually do more than look at her. She is really sweet. 
That brings me to another question. I am sending Dusty to the trainer so he can break her for me after weaning Evie. How long do you guys think I should wait to wean her. Ive heard different opinions... 3,6, and even 9 months. I have no idea whats best... I do know evie has already been eating out of Dustys feed bucket, nibbling alfalfa, and drinking out of the water trough... usually I try to distract and play with her while mom eats, but as soon as I walk out shes over there sneakin bites. Shes so cool

Everybody agree this mare is gonna hold out 2 more weeks? I have "maiden mare" experience now...but Since shes not maiden, and no horse in the world can be a dramatic as Dusty was... Im kinda afraid I wont see the signs.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, shes still out there sweating in her flanks and its like 75 degrees. Shes got a BIG line going down both sides now in a slant, like Dusty did the night she foaled, of course this may be normal when their close, but I only noticed it on Dusty that day. Shes just standing there with her ears pinned, and she turned her head towards me like she wanted to bite me... was normal for Dusty to do that for the last month, but so far this is the very FIRST sign of being foul that Lady has shown me.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck with her, hope you have a healthy happy foal and mama!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

We wean at 4 months old....sometimes 5 but that's rare. Depends on the personality of the foal. We've figured out that foals do _better_ with all the separation anxiety that goes along with weaning when we wean at 4 months old. *shrugs* Don't know why! lol

Your Evie is amazingly beautiful! So cute and stocky! 

Your new mare is lovely, too. She looks about a week away. Is her milk sticky?


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Juna said:


> We wean at 4 months old....sometimes 5 but that's rare. Depends on the personality of the foal. We've figured out that foals do _better_ with all the separation anxiety that goes along with weaning when we wean at 4 months old. *shrugs* Don't know why! lol
> 
> Your Evie is amazingly beautiful! So cute and stocky!
> 
> Your new mare is lovely, too. She looks about a week away. Is her milk sticky?


Not really sticky ... but a few days ago it was white like skim milk, and now its clear again... Im confused about this milk business... of course I didnt have to worry about that with Dusty because she hardly ever let me check hers without tryin to kick my head off 
And Thanks! About my Eevers! I think shes the most beautiful thing ever too! Im a little partial maybe:wink:
Lady is a real sweet heart too! Even though shes not as flashy as Dusty, shes really cute in her own way.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Bummed I can't see the pics (they're blocked at work) but congrats! 

At least now you'll have two babies, so they'll get to play together 

I wean between 4-6 months, depending on how the mare/foal are doing. I have a two month old foal who is already sold, I'll wean him at 4 so he can go to his new home because he's already pretty darned independent of mommy so I think it'll be easy. If he weren't ready (or ends up not being so) then I'll wait another month or two.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Then next thread you start is going to have to be a support group for all of us.  Evie is looking beautiful. I'm so glad her and Dusty are doing great! Can't wait to see the next baby, but I sure hope she doesn't make us wait as long as Dusty did.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Great point, Chey, about having the two foals. They can be weaning buddies.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, Evie is such a little darling and such beautiful markings. You guys make me feel like a neglectful horsey mom. I didn't wean Rafe until he was about 9 months old LOL. Even then, it was incredibly uneventful. I just stuck him in a pen for about 10 days then turned him out to pasture with all the geldings. Mom called for him for about the first 2 days and after that, neither one of them could care less .


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Aw, Evie is such a little darling and such beautiful markings. You guys make me feel like a neglectful horsey mom. I didn't wean Rafe until he was about 9 months old LOL. Even then, it was incredibly uneventful. I just stuck him in a pen for about 10 days then turned him out to pasture with all the geldings. Mom called for him for about the first 2 days and after that, neither one of them could care less .


I don't think you are a bad horse mom! It's my personal preference to wait, usually about 6-8 months for me, I had to wean Finn at 4 months on Dr's orders and it was definitely much more difficult than colts I've been around in the past that nearly "self weaned". With Fiona I'll leave her on mom until she's about 8 months, probably, as long as Freyja continues to hold her weight and gain as she has been doing, with taking Freyja away for rides only.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

oh boy another one! Evie is sooooo cute! I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been a better forum stalker on my own thread... things have been busy this weekend, but still no baby. I will take more pics tomorrow and update! The countdown is on


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

goodie, i cant wait for another picture update. ive been patiently waiting.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> Sorry I haven't been a better forum stalker on my own thread... things have been busy this weekend, but still no baby. I will take more pics tomorrow and update! The countdown is on




Geez hurry up! How do you expect us to be able to properly stalk your threads if you don't keep us updated :lol:
​


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with every above poster . Can't wait for the new baby! I bet it's a colt.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I will get pics in the morning... by the time I got everything done tonight it was too dark... She has REALLY sticky, white, skim looking milk and her bag looks really tight. She doesnt have wax, but I know some of them dont. Her tail head is so dropped away it looks like shes holding it up, and shes still sucking on the hay bale... so maybe in the morning I will get up to a baby to take pics of. Shes really close. Im thinking in the next 24-48 hours at least. I sprayed her with fly spray because gnats were swarming her, and the stinker gave her a pretty good kick while I was watching too 
Evie has teefers now, so no more letting her chew on my fingers  I will get pictures of her too. She is sooo precious. Such a pleasure to be around. I hope this new baby has the same disposition. I heard a horror story today about a "hell baby"... the lady said she imprinted the foal and interacted with it for about 2 hours, then had to leave for a doctors appt. for about 3 hours and when she came back she couldnt get her hands on it and hasnt been able to since. 2 months later....


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> I agree with every above poster . Can't wait for the new baby! I bet it's a colt.


I hope so! Then I will have one of each


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

ooooh this is sooo exciting!!!!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

new pictures? how can i properly stalk this thread if there are no new pregger mamma pictures? lol. i dont think you will have a hell baby. i think you will be just fine with this little baby too.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awww...come on, how are we supposed to stalk when there's no new pics to look at????


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Stud colt... not a hell baby... but a dumb baby... but he had a really rough start. I knew she was close, and she mustve had him about 12am last night, because when we found him (in my backyard, hed gotten out of the fence), he was dry, and Lady was going crazy, Im guessing she had him around 10 because I checked on her at 8:30 and she was eating... Anyway, we got her back in the fence with her and he ran straight to Dusty and Evie, and Dusty turned and kicked him to the ground... so then I had to rearrange all my horses to move Lmady and "Skecher" to the foaling pen... THEN... he couldnt nurse... I guess her bag had gotten so full from him being away from her that she got really full, she wouldnt let him nurse, then when I held her she squealed, but didnt kick him away, she stood and adjusted and tried to get him to nurse, but he couldnt latch on, maybe from being weak from being away from her for so long and she was too full... anyway, I was up with the 2 of them, milked her, bottle fed him as much as I could, until she was almost empty, until after 4 am.... I got up at 9 and went to feed him again and HALLELUJAH!!!!! he can nurse on his own.... still a little struggle, and she is still turning walking away from him when he goes to nurse most of the time, but I have seen him latch on 3 times this morning and Im not watching constantly... any suggestions??? She seems to be a great mom, other than turning away from him when he tries to nurse sometimes... oh, and I already tried banamine ... gave her 10cc last night.... he has a star and a thin strip... black muzzle... probably gonna grey out.... 1 back sock, 3 black hooves ans 1 white one... pics coming soon!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow congrats again! Picts picts picts please. So glad that he seems to be better now.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats girl! A lil stud colt for you! Sounds like he might be a bit weak...and maybe its been a while since she foaled?? Im sure he is in capable hands! We need pics...like yesterday!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WooHoo, a healthy baby!!! WE WANT PIX! WE WANT PIX! LOL. He will find nursing easier as time goes by cause he will be stronger and more coordinated. It may just take them some time to really figure out the whole feeding time thing.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Hurry up with the pictures!!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Congrats!!! We need pics now!!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I cant let you guys down, so here he is!!! He is doing good so far... shes really encouraging him to nurse now, and hes got it down! Whew, that was a lil stressful


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh, and Im thinkin this one just might gray out... he's got the black muzzle and his colors a lil ashy.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awwww...what a cutie!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, what an adorable little guy. I don't remember, do you know what the sire is? The baby's face/head look a little Arabian to me.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Aw, what an adorable little guy. I don't remember, do you know what the sire is? The baby's face/head look a little Arabian to me.


 LOL... thats funny you said that. My friend said the same thing... His sire is supposed to be a grey quarter horse they headed and heeled off of.... but I guess we will see. He looks like he will grey out to me, but that doesnt mean his daddys not a grey arabian instead.. since I dont have papers
Im just glad he's alive and healthy after last night... little skecher gave ME a few grey hairs:lol:


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Awwwl. l love baby season. its the greatest. He is too cute. ugh. Now I want one. great. thanks a lot. =P


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He is a big ol boy too! So cute! You are so lucky with all these babies!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

At this point, I don't see any signs of greying.

I do encourage you to have his IgG checked out though!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

he is awfully cute. glad he is doing good, and momma is letting him nurse.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

What a sweetie pie. Can't wait to see a few picts of him running around.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww, see what happens if I go offline for a few days, I miss all the fun!! He's sure cute.



CheyAut said:


> I do encourage you to have his IgG checked out though!


Definitely agree with Chey on this ^^. If you weren't there for the foaling, and don't know how much/if any colostrum he got in the beginning, it's probably a very good idea to have his IgG checked and get him some plasma.

Good luck with him and keep us posted!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey guys! He is running and bucking and playing. Sometimes Lady lays down to rest and its the craziest thing... this boy hardly ever lays down (he does some but not like Evie), he runs around her and licks her and lays his head on her like he just adores her. Then he takes off runnin and she starts whinyin for him to come back and he keeps running until she has to get up and chase him down! He is FULL of energy. Hes not as personable as Evie, but he will come around. I go out and sit in the pasture until he gets curious and comes over to sniff me. He lets me pet his nose, then rubs his body against me as he walks by, but he doesnt stand still to let me pet him yet. I will take some more pics of him soon and post them so you can see. You guys think he's Arabian? He definately looks like he may have the arabian head to me. Hesa spitfire for sure. My little boy named him Skecher, cause he says hes gonna run fast like his Skechers (he says they make him run fast when he wears them )

I think his IgG levels are okay since hes so active, dont you? And hes nursing like a champ with no resistance from mom now. And whatever it was that I bottle fed him, he took about 4 -8 ounce bottles FULL and it was STICKY STICKY... like glue, so I assumed that was colostrum. What do you think?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

sssmith said:


> My little boy named him Skecher, cause he says hes gonna run fast like his Skechers (he says they make him run fast when he wears them )


Way way off topic but I just had to comment, because my 6 year old says the exact same thing! Is that in an ad somewhere? I don't know where he picked it up. :lol:



sssmith said:


> I think his IgG levels are okay since hes so active, dont you? And hes nursing like a champ with no resistance from mom now. And whatever it was that I bottle fed him, he took about 4 -8 ounce bottles FULL and it was STICKY STICKY... like glue, so I assumed that was colostrum. What do you think


From a personal point of view - since the baby was potentially out of the pen for an unknown quantity of time, and assuming because he possibly failed to get the colostrum in the "critical" first six hours (if he was born at 10 pm like you guessed, and you didn't bottle feed him until you found him the next morning right?) I would still get levels tested to be on the safe side. Add to the fact with the short time period from when you brought the mare home to her foaling date I'm guessing there wasn't time to update vaccs in that period, so I would think it's a safe bet the mare isn't great on the antibodies scale anyways. Chances are he's probably fine, but since you bought the preggo mare specifically because you had some emotion invested in raising a second foal, I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Way way off topic but I just had to comment, because my 6 year old says the exact same thing! Is that in an ad somewhere? I don't know where he picked it up. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> From a personal point of view - since the baby was potentially out of the pen for an unknown quantity of time, and assuming because he possibly failed to get the colostrum in the "critical" first six hours (if he was born at 10 pm like you guessed, and you didn't bottle feed him until you found him the next morning right?) I would still get levels tested to be on the safe side. Add to the fact with the short time period from when you brought the mare home to her foaling date I'm guessing there wasn't time to update vaccs in that period, so I would think it's a safe bet the mare isn't great on the antibodies scale anyways. Chances are he's probably fine, but since you bought the preggo mare specifically because you had some emotion invested in raising a second foal, I wouldn't take the chance.


Well, I see what ur saying, but I fed at 8:30 pm and she had not foaled... I checked her bag and vulva, she was close... but nothing protruding or gaping yet. I found him at 12:30am... so it had been about 4 hours between the time I fed her and the time I found him... as for vaccinations, I brought her home almost 3 weeks ago. The day I brought her home I vaccinated her, just because since I didnt give them to her before, I wanted to be sure, but he said she had been (he also showed me his grey /qh stud that was supposedly "daddy", but baby looks arabian headed to me), but like I said, better safe than sorry so I popped her again, and wormed her. 
Also, does anyone have any experience with using the diatomaceous (SP?) earth (food grade) for worming, parasites, fly control, etc.. I have just recently started using it and would like more opinions before giving it to my mares and babies.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awe get some picts of the 2 of them!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL... getting them now. Give me a few minutes 
Indyhorse: ur right... I will get the vet out. They both need to be well checked anyway. Thanks!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

He wuvs his momma! I just left their pasture again, he decided he wuvs me too  after he stepped on my flip flop wearing toes!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

For everyone that wants to keep up with Evie and Skecher as they grow, since I have several different threads, I will just start posting all of their growing up pics on this one. And Im adding a few of Miss Evie now....


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Ooooh he's so darling! Very arab-y in that last picture. I'm subscribed to the thread, so yay!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































And a few more of Mr. Skecher











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























So, everyones opinions on my babies genetic makeup is welcome...
I'm not real sure about Evie... maybe just quarter horse, but she has a short neck or something.... (but shes perfect to me)
And what about Skecher??? Quarter/ Arab maybe??? 
I'd love to have everyones opinion on both...


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I love love love Evie, for a surprise foal you are so so lucky! She looks quarter horse to me, she definately has that big strong quarter horse butt.

Skecher definately has a finer head which he obviously doesn't get from his mum  and fine, long ears too so definately a possibility of arab in him. very cute. my instructor has a quarab and she is gorgeous.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I would definatley get his IgG tested, and FAST. Just because he's fine right now, doesn't mean he got the necessary antibodies. They have a narrow time frame where they can absorb them properly. My '09 colt Shakespeare, we bottle fed him at 4 hours with his mom's colostrum (actually no, the vet tubed it to his stomach, later moved to bottle feeding) and he still didn't have a high enough level and he had to have a plasma transfusion. MUCH better to check it than have him die (or cost you thousands to save his life) because he wasn't properly protected.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> I would definatley get his IgG tested, and FAST. Just because he's fine right now, doesn't mean he got the necessary antibodies. They have a narrow time frame where they can absorb them properly. My '09 colt Shakespeare, we bottle fed him at 4 hours with his mom's colostrum (actually no, the vet tubed it to his stomach, later moved to bottle feeding) and he still didn't have a high enough level and he had to have a plasma transfusion. MUCH better to check it than have him die (or cost you thousands to save his life) because he wasn't properly protected.


I did call her and she said she would come out and check on them tomorrow, but that if he was up and running around now and nursing the way he is, then he should be fine... How long will it take before I notice him going downhill? Would I notice now? or tonight or maybe even tomorrow before she gets here? Now Im going to be up watching him all night...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

The thing with a low IgG is that they don't get the necessary antibodies. So they could get sick from the smallest thing and being a foal with compromised immune system, they go down fast. You never know when it could happen. That's why, if there is any possibility the foal didn't get enough colostrum or soon enough, it's important to test. Hopefully he's just fine, but I wouldn't be waiting to see.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

they are both very cute i love babies but won't be having any baby horses till i'm older one is enough for me haha. i know a trainer/ breader that lets me help her out though its so much fun to be with the babies


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Again, I have to back up Chey on this. Not to scare you but I've seen some ugly things happen with babies that didn't get the colostrum. One, at the farm I used to work at, was perfectly fine and frolicking the night before, and when we got there in the early morning, he was standing legs splayed, joints swollen, head hanging down - within a few hours pus was draining out his umbilicus - he just had absolutely no way to fight even the most minor infection and it overwhelms their weak little systems LIGHTENING FAST. To me, any foal that was not out of a hyper-vaccinated mare and you didn't SEE nurse within the first few hours, should be checked. It might be just the test and his levels are fine - he might be low and need plasma - but wouldn't you rather know and be proactive then take the wait and see approach and find out when it's too late?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ohhh they are just too cute!


----------

